# Most underrated orchestras



## RebLem

Have you discovered any orchestras that you think are absolutely magnificent, and grossly underrated, organizations that no one else seems to appreciate?

I have four, in alphabetical order--

The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra. Leif Segerstam's set of the Mahler symphonies with this orchestra is my favorite set of the Mahler symphonies, and I have quite a few. Grossly underrated conductor, orchestra, and symphony set.

Ljubljana Symphony Orch. Ljubljana is the capital of Slovenia, the smallest and northernmost country formed out of the former Yugoslavia. I have a great many budget records by this orchestra under the direction of a fine, but little known conductor, Anton Nanut. Well worth investigating.

The Prague Symphony Orch "don't get no respect," as the saying goes, because it is Prague's second orchestra, the first, of course, being the Czech Phil. But if you have heard Maxim Shostakovich's set of his father's symphonies with this ensemble, you know that it is fully the equal of a great many well-regarded orchestras. 

And, finally, there is the Sofia Phil. in Bulgaria. Led by its fine, but almost unknown music director, Emil Tabakov, who is also a composer, they did a set of the Mahler symphonies a while back for the Capriccio label that is quite impressive.

So, what orchestras do you love that no one else seems to appreciate much?


----------



## Rondo

Scottish National Orchestra-- From hearing their performance of Prokofiev's 5th and the orchestral works of Arnold Bax (a national), this group definitely deserves more attention.

Also, The Ireland National Symphony Orchestra (common in many Naxos albums) really got my attention with the Arnold symphonies.

And, to a _somewhat_ lesser extent, the San Francisco Symphony. To me, the performances of this group which stand out from all the others would definitely be the Nielsen symphonies conducted by Herbert Blomstedt. No other such recording comes close!! Also, Thomas' Mahler cycle is worth checking out.


----------



## shsherm

I heard the North Netherlands Symphony a couple of years ago when they played in Rotterdam and they are really excellent. Also the Houston Symphony under Eschenbach did wonderfull performances of Mahler 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Quodlibet

Herbert Blomstedt is truly underrated. His Nielsen Fourth and Bruckner Fourth in two different concerts with the Boston Symphony were magnificent. The Boston players speak very highly of Blomstedt's technique and knowledge of the scores. Our small listening group loved his set of Beethoven Symphonies (Complete) with the Staatskapelle Dresden.
I woder why he never quite made the "top tier" in international reputation? It is a shame, and especially given the shortage of extraordinary talent now.


----------



## Gustav

conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden is not "Top tier" enough?


----------



## Handel

Les Violons du Roy

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## David C Coleman

Well. I'm not sure if it's an underrated orchestra or just under heard. But I'm nominating the "Bruckner Orchestra, Linz.

I bought a recording of the original 1874 version of Bruckners 4th Symphony and loved their full blooded, slightly hard edged tone. Great for this Music!. Must hear some more of their recordings soon...


----------



## coloneljessop

The National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland are top class and have recorded some lesser known composers.Check this out.

Braga Santos: Symphony No. 4 ; Symphonic Variations by Joly Braga Santos, Alvaro Cassuto, and National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland (Audio CD - 2002) 


The Capella Istropolitana chamber orchestra from Bratislava, Slovakia.They do baroque as good as anybody.Check this out.

LOCATELLI: Concerti Grossi Op. 1, Nos. 7-12 on the Naxos label.


----------



## Gustav

David C Coleman said:


> I bought a recording of the original 1874 version of Bruckners 4th Symphony and loved their full blooded, slightly hard edged tone. Great for this Music!. Must hear some more of their recordings soon...


Is that your first Bruckner's 4th or is that your first 1874 version?


----------



## BuddhaBandit

David C Coleman said:


> Well. I'm not sure if it's an underrated orchestra or just under heard. But I'm nominating the "Bruckner Orchestra, Linz.
> 
> I bought a recording of the original 1874 version of Bruckners 4th Symphony and loved their full blooded, slightly hard edged tone. Great for this Music!. Must hear some more of their recordings soon...


I have to check them out. One of my favorite symphony movements is the finale to the Bruck 4, and the "hard-edged"/"full-blooded" sound definitely does fit the music.


----------



## David C Coleman

Gustav said:


> Is that your first Bruckner's 4th or is that your first 1874 version?


This is the only 1874 version I have on disc at the moment. I believe there is a part set out of the original versions of Bruckner Symphonies conducted by Dennis Russel Davies on Arte Nova Classics...


----------



## Quodlibet

Gustav seems not to remember that the Staatskapelle Dresden -- along with the more famous Leipzig Gewandhaus -- were behind the Iron Curtain until 1989. They were not well known in the West, and seldom heard. I remember the stir and even a fan club that developed when Klaus Tennstedt began to appear in Boston after he left East Germany. The same couyld be said for Kurt Masur and -- yes -- Blomstedt, who went from Dresden to San Francisco to Leipzig and never quite seemed to have the acclaim of Tennstedt or Masur. With a critical shortage of great conductors, I am puzzled that Blomstedt has not risen to the very top rank. Everything I have heard him do has been superb, and that is saying a lot these days in Boston once James Levine cleaned the Augean stables of all the dead and indifferent left behind by the very mediocre Ozawa.


----------



## Gustav

I wonder who gives out those "top ranks", are you saying that a Bloomstedt has to conduct either BP or the WP to be one of the "Top" conductors? 

Does "behind the Iron curtain" also erase their glorious history?


----------

